# Could not load file or assembly 'MOM.IMplementation



## mamabugz (Jan 29, 2016)

Recently, I started getting this message after I start up my computer, "Could not load file or assembly MOM.Implementation... etc. I have read some of the other threads related to this that state that this happened after their Windows 10 update but I had my computer updated months ago without a problem and this just started popping up in the last week. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A8-4555M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 21 Model 16 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3530 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 7600G, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 475960 MB, Free - 329213 MB;
Motherboard: Acer, Havok
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

This appears to be a common problem with the Windows 10 operating system and AMD processors/graphics.
This is one reason why I stick with Intel processors and NVIDIA graphics.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

